# Upstate SC Beginning Beekeepers Certified Short Course Jan.31-March 27



## Southern BeeLady (Dec 29, 2005)

Pickens County Beekeepers Association is offering a Beginning Beekeepers Short Course at Capt Kimberly Hampton Memorial Library in Easley, SC starting Jan. 31.
7-9 pm Jan. 31; Feb. 7, 21, 28; March 6, 20, 27

contact information: http://www.pickenscountyscbeekeepers.com/basictraining.html

We have some excellent local instructors for this course.


----------

